# My Anabolic-Matrix log



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought I would start a log, since this is day 1 of taking it. I weighed 177 today after 2 meals and worked shoulder's. I'm switching my training up a bit.I'm going to concentrate more on the movement and flexing and feeling the muscle work then just pushing weight and going for new pr every workout. I guess you'd call it lifting like a body builder instead of a weight lifter. Yesterday   I really focused on my stretching and contraction on my back and bi workout. I squeezed and tried to feel the muscle, which in turn I did more sets with lighter weight, but today I'm actually sore from the workout!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 10, 2012)

Weight 177

*Shoulder's*

* Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x10 25lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 35lbs
1x10 40lbs

* Side lateral machine *

1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 60lbs

* Cable front raises *

1x10 7.5 lbs per side
1x10 10lbs
1x10 12.5lbs
1x10 15lbs 

*bb presses with smith machine*
1x10 60lbs
1x10 80lbs
1x10 115lbs

*Shrugs w/bb*
1x10 135lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x10 225lbs


My shoulders were on fire when I finished and they seem a little sore today, so I'm happy I'm getting the results I'm looking for.  My biceps still hurt 2 days later from following the same method and they hardly stay sore for more then a day.

Triceps and and calves are later today.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 11, 2012)

Weight 175

Today was *Tri's and calves*

*Tricep push down with bar*
1x10  70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 135lbs

*Seated db extensions* 
1x10  60lbs
1x10  65lbs
1x09  75lbs  

*seated tricep ext.(dip machine)*
1x12 200lbs
1x10 300lbs
1x10 365lbs
1x10 225lbs 

*cable ext.*

1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 115ibs

*seated calves*

Did a lot reps and today they burn.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I thought I would start a log, since this is day 1 of taking it. I weighed 177 today after 2 meals and worked shoulder's. I'm switching my training up a bit.*I'm going to concentrate more on the movement and flexing and feeling the muscle work then just pushing weight and going for new pr every workout. *I guess you'd call it lifting like a body builder instead of a weight lifter. Yesterday   I really f*ocused on my stretching and contraction on my back and bi workout. I squeezed and tried to feel the muscle*, which in turn I did more sets with lighter weight, but today I'm actually sore from the workout!



Was just watching a YouTube of old school Olympian Robby Robinson where he covered that topic. Said that your system would create greater fiber recruitment. 

Good deal.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 11, 2012)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I guess you'd call it lifting like a body builder instead of a weight lifter.


 instead of a power lifter


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Cameron reminds me constantly that I am a bodybuilder, not a powerlifter.  lol  I just want to move heavy weights!  LOL


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Weight 173

*Chest and Tri's today*

*Cable crossover's*

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs

*Flat db presses*

1x12 35lbs
1x10 65lbs
1x06 100lbs 

*Incline hammer strength*

1x10 45lbs
1x08 70lbs
1x09 80lbs
1x07 90lbs

*Decline hammer strength*

1x10 1 plate per side
1x10 2 plates
1x10 3 plates
1x08 4 plates
1x10 2 plates

* Seated dips*

1x10 225 lbs
1x10 250 lbs
1x10 330 lbs

*cable press downs*

1x10 50 lbs
1x10 60 lbs 
1x10 90 lbs 
1x10 130lbs

*behind neck db ext.*

1x10 50 lbs
1x10 60 lbs
1x09 65 lbs

*Cable ext. with palms up*
1x10 40 lbs
1x10 50 lbs
1x10 60 lbs



I was a little low in weight, but I missed a few meals over the weekend, so I'm not too surprised..


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 13, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Cameron reminds me constantly that I am a bodybuilder, not a powerlifter.  lol  I just want to move heavy weights!  LOL



We think the same!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 15, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Cameron reminds me constantly that I am a bodybuilder, not a powerlifter.  lol  I just want to move heavy weights!  LOL



So staying on the topic of body builder, how much should a person try to lift to feel the weight working and not just moving weight, 60,70 90% of their max?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Adair663 said:


> It seems all right



What seems alright?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Weight 173

*Back and Bi's*

*Hammer Strength iso lateral rows*

1x10 1 plates a side
1x10 2 plates a side
1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 2 plates a side

*Lat pull downs*

1x10 115lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 160lbs
1x10 180lbs

*cable rows*

1x10 100lbs
1x10 110lbs
1x10 120lbs

*Standing bicep curls with bb*
1x10 65lbs
1x10 75lbs
1x10 70lbs

* straight bar curl w/cable* 
1x10  65lbs
1x10  85lbs
1x09  110lbs  

*seated curls with machine*
1x10 25lbs per side
1x10 35lbs
1x10 45lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 17, 2012)

Weight 174

*Shoulder's*


*Cable fly's*

1x12 10lbs
1x10 15lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 40lbs

*Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x10 25lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 45lbs


*bb presses with smith machine*
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs

*Shrugs w/bb*
1x10 135lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x10 255lbs



* Shrugs with db's *
1x10 95lbs
1x10 105lbs
1x10 110lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Weight 176 today.

*Chest*


*Flat db presses*

1x12 30lbs
1x10 45lbs
1x12 65lbs
1x10 75lbs

*Incline hammer strength*

1x10 45lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x08 100lbs
1x06 100lbs 

*Cable crossover's*

1x10 30lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 80lbs


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Weight 176

* Arms*

*Tricep ext. with rope*
1x10  50lbs
1x10 65lbs
1x10 80lbs
1x10 115lbs

*Seated db extensions* 
1x10  55lbs
1x10  65lbs
1x09  75lbs

*Seated dip machine*
1x10 225lbs
1x10 275lbs
1x10 335lbs
1x12 335lbs

* reverse ext with cable*

1x10 60 lbs
1x10 70 lbs
1x10 90 lbs

* preacher curls on machine*

1x10 25lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs 
1x10 35lbs

*Cable curls* 

1x10 50 lbs
1x10 70 lbs
1x10 100lbs


----------



## dsc123 (Feb 22, 2012)

What are you're stats and what are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 19, 2012)

To be continued...


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 3, 2012)

So, I'm back at it!

Starting weight 162 and up 1 pound today. I think I'll be 180ish in 3 months with proper nutrition, I may even take progress pics if I can find someone to take them.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 10, 2012)

Still at 162, but the gym has been good and I'm sore all the time!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 11, 2012)

Arms today! 

Weight went up to 165, a 3lbs jump in a day, weird, but I'll take it. Also have been doing 20 mins of cardio too.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 13, 2012)

Weight 166.5

Back today!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 17, 2012)

168 today!  

Chest went well today. No new personal bests, but at least my weight is going in the right direction even with the cardio i've been trying to throw in the mix!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 19, 2012)

Arms today! 

I had a good workout with 20 mins of cardio!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 23, 2012)

Weight 167

Legs today!


----------

